# URGENT! sponsoring wife



## rouguiner (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I want to sponsor my wife. She came with a tourist visa. I would like to know if I can sponsor her directly, or will she need to leave the country and come back?

Thank you


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

rouguiner said:


> Hello everyone, I want to sponsor my wife. She came with a tourist visa. I would like to know if I can sponsor her directly, or will she need to leave the country and come back? Thank you


No need. You can apply for wife visa in country at an additional cost of Aed 700 ( in 2013, now i dont know). This is change in status cost. Simplr process. Just go to any typing center they will guide you. Goodluck


----------

